# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Big Sur? Yes Sir!

## Dennis

Planned a quick getaway to Big Sur May 20 - 25.

2 Nights Post Ranch Inn

2 Nights Ventana Inn

1 Night San Francisco

Looking for hotel/dining suggestions SFO for Sunday night 5-24.

iJEK, I'm looking at you....

Any other intel appreciated.

Shout out to Amy for her input on Ventana and Post Ranch Inn.

----------


## JEK

4S for hotel. None better. So many places for drinks and dinner. Thinking.

----------


## JEK

Drinks. 

“Menus | Trick Dog”

http://www.trickdogbar.com/menus/

----------


## andynap

Ventana is great especially if you get a room with the deck facing the mountains. The deer populate the path to the restaurant and aren't afraid of humans. We thought the restaurant was so good we canceled our reservations for a restaurant in Carmel.

----------


## JEK

For the Ti Punch and French food

http://www.sfchronicle.com/restauran...ew-5464922.php


An all time fav for dinner

http://www.sfchronicle.com/restauran...rd-5464930.php

Next door to 
Trick Dog

http://www.sfchronicle.com/restauran...en-5464935.php

----------


## KevinS

> 2 Nights Post Ranch Inn
> 
> 2 Nights Ventana Inn



Excellent choices, both.

----------


## GramChop

Hey, Menace...tell your neighbors I'll be throwing a party at The Rock Star House on May 23.  

...I ain't called PITA for nuttin'!   :cool:

----------


## Dennis

> Hey, Menace...tell your neighbors I'll be throwing a party at The Rock Star House on May 23.  
> 
> ...I ain't called PITA for nuttin'!



Just keep the PDroppin' to a minimum.

----------


## marybeth

+1 on Boulevard and Trick Dog
Also liked Hogs & Rock (another recommendation from iJEK)


We had a beautiful lunch with a view at Ventana. There are lots of nice restaurants in Carmel too.  Loved the hippy vibe in the town of Big Sur and the variety of places to explore, Pfeiffer Beach and Limekiln Falls especially. 

What a great trip!

----------


## GramChop

> Just keep the PDroppin' to a minimum.




If I must.  Now, I can't promise that your neighbors will honor this request.......Some of those I met are a little C.R.A.Z.Y!

----------


## Dennis

> image.jpg



the drive from SFO is ugly and the view from the room sucks.

----------


## andynap

The coastal highway is one of the most scenic drives of all.

----------


## amyb

I am so happy you are enjoying one of our favorite destinations.  Have a ball Dennis and Lisa.

----------


## davesmom

Bon voyage, Dennis!!  Keep driving, and when you get to San Diego, send me a PM..we have wine...!!  (Maybe next time??!!)  Davesmom

----------


## GramChop

As Phil says, "That doesn't suck!"

By the way....The pool at the Rock Star / PD House was pretty divine, too.  

PITA   :cool:

----------


## JEK

Thought of you two when I read this -- your method of transportation is much preferred.


The agony and the ecstasy of cycling from San Francisco to Los Angeles
http://on.wsj.com/1HzrEZX

----------


## JEK

Thought of you two when I read this -- your method of transportation is much preferred.


The agony and the ecstasy of cycling from San Francisco to Los Angeles
http://on.wsj.com/1HzrEZX

Also, our local WaPo food critic did a review of San Francisco dining and drinking. I know you already have this, but as a PSA to others.


http://wapo.st/sanfranciscofood

----------


## stbartshopper

We love Deetjens Big Sur Inn for dinner or breakfast and it is literally next door to Ventana and almost across the street from Post Ranch.

http://www.deetjens.com

----------


## BND

This comes too late to be of help for you, Dennis, but we think Nepenthe (resto) in Big Sur is fabulous.  The view is awesome.  You will want to sit and stare for hours!!

----------


## Dennis

> This comes too late to be of help for you, Dennis, but we think Nepenthe (resto) in Big Sur is fabulous.  The view is awesome.  You will want to sit and stare for hours!!



We stopped in for a mid-afternoon snack. Beautiful!

----------

